# I found a source for live kefir grains!



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Very excited to have found this. 

Now I can make my own Kefir!:wild:

Cultures -


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kefir is excellent -- I have kefir grains - could have sent you some . At market there is a Russian lady that gave me "the mother" to make new batches just like you would have a "mother" for sour dough bread . I am lucky to be able to get my hands on raw goat milk (for pets!) which makes the best batches.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i just buy the kind in the organic section Kefir | LIBERTÉ - Plain Kefir - Plain Kefir I thought this was good enough.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it is very good .


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice find. They also have sprouting lids which have been in short supply recently for some reason. They have kits at whole foods but all kinds of money for cheap mason jars did not make sense. We use a stainelss sink strainer (the kind that fits in your drain) for our kefir grains.

I honestly don't "think" there is any difference between water kefir grains, milk kefir grains, and goats milk kefir grains.......maybe I am wrong. You can put the kefir grains in any of the above.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jocoyn I had not heard of using kefir in water?? Kefir is a form of living yeast and bacteria which all started from an "Eve" strain so they are all in some way related . 
The kefir needs to have some sugar , naturally present in dairy , to feed on themselves . The closer it comes to being natural milk the better -- whole fat -- see if you can get unhomogenized whole organic milk -- folks in the Toronto GTA are lucky to have this available Organic Meadow - Our Products Organic Milk Unhomogenized Whole Organic Milk
at Nature's Emporium or Whole Foods or Ambrosia . I am lucky to have raw goat milk available direct from the farmer, this and the goat whey for puppies first feeds. (can provide contact infor for local dog owners - product is SOLD for animal use ) Once you have tried unhomogenized milk , like the bottles that were delivered to your doorstep where the cream would rise, will never go back to homogenized. A bio chemist that I spent time with said you can pretty well pinpoint homogenization taking over as the industry standard and the rise of diabetes . ??? This was his area of research.
The one milk you don't want to use is the ultra pasteurized shelf stable tetra packs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have not made this but had heard about it and it was mentioned on the site. My comment was I think they *all* come from the same grains. We prefer to make with raw milk which is, fortunately, still legal to purchase in our state.! My younger daughter was weaned onto raw goats milk because she could not tolerate cows milk. We used to drive way into the country to buy it for her direct from the veterinarian who had a small herd.

Water Kefir: How to Brew Water Kefir


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow - new one on me , do see the raisins in there to provide the sugars source. Kombucha I know -- can taste a little too acidic or sour. 
You can buy raw milk legally ? Wow. We have this Michael Schmidt appeals convictions for raw-milk cow-share program | Posted Toronto | National Post There are friends of mine in that picture . I know the farmers family .


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Raw Milk Laws and Regulations in South Carolina - Real Raw Milk Facts

Don't get me wrong; this is an "anti" raw milk site but it is good to know where the other side is coming from.

We usually buy from here. Not raw not organic but a lot closer and not homognized. We have been out there with the grandkids.

http://www.happycowcreamery.com/


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> Kefir is excellent -- I have kefir grains - could have sent you some . .


Thank you. 

I used to know of a raw milk source. It was hush-hush. I never used it. Looking into local sources here. Meantime, I am going to use goat milk when it arrives.

And, yes, pets4life, you can purchase it and it is very good. 
I just happen to love making things from scratch and spending time in the kitchen. :wild:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

After long searching for them I found "Yogourmet" freeze dried kefir starter in our health store. It is in powder form, not grains and works great. The result is lumpy though. Are these the real kefir grains?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Kefir starter is not quite the same. Here is a neat article and, Carmen, Here is something on Mexican water kefir...whodathunk...

Choosing a Kefir Culture: Kefir Grains versus Powdered Kefir Starter Culture


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Kefir starter is not quite the same. Here is a neat article and, Carmen, Here is something on Mexican water kefir...whodathunk...
> 
> Choosing a Kefir Culture: Kefir Grains versus Powdered Kefir Starter Culture


Excellent information. Thanks!


----------

